
A teaching tool that measures how hard the brain is working - ozim
http://www.fastcompany.com/3056869/this-brain-reading-tool-can-teach-you-a-new-skill-in-no-time
======
MakeUsersWant
> When we learn something new, [...] We could overwork ourselves and not
> realize it. [...] It’s only when we show up for an exam [...] that we know
> if all that practice actually worked.

So that's why you have to shut the book and recite the study material.

------
cygnus_a
I would love this tool.

But you can do this for yourself. Meditation is the measurement, and continued
focus is the goal.

